# Budgie feet



## DAREDRIVER (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi guys not sure if jay jay feet are ok or not as I think he may he scaly feet/legs. He doesn’t seem bothered by it whatsoever or showing signs of being ill but as he sat on my shoulder he was preening then and some little white scales came off so wondering if he needs a trip to the vet or not


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

It's hard to tell from the picture (it's always hard to get a close-up pic of budgie feet imho). He could either have super dry skin or something else. Either way, your best bet is to take him to the avian vet to get checkout out and find the right medication.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Jay Jay’s feet look completely normal. 

It’s just a bit of skin flaking off while preening. Any animal with skin will produce small flakes of dead skin from time to time.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with RavensGryf. 
Jay Jay's feet look just fine!*


----------

